# Tempestade Tropical Gabrielle (Atlântico 2013 #AL07)



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 23:12)

A Tempestade Tropical Gabrielle fortaleceu e tem ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph, cerca de 97 km/h. Um alerta de tempestade tropical está em vigor para a Bermuda.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 01:30)

A Tempestade Tropical Gabrielle enfraqueceu um pouco e mostra alguma desorganização. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph, cerca de 65 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 03:56)

Gabrielle é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 22:42)

A Depressão Tropical Gabrielle fortaleceu um pouco e voltou a ser tempestade tropical. Prevê-se que enfraqueça a partir de sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Foi lançado o último aviso para Gabrielle.


----------

